# Dollytime doll



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been making toys for quite a while. I love making dolls and then designing fashions for them. This is a Dollytime doll.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

beautiful doll and collection of clothes.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

What a good job you did and how fun is that gonna be!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

LadyBecket, I can never get over all your fabulous work! All are precious works of art. So glad that you're sharing your talents with all on KP.

Your best knitting buddy, Kimmy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, just love her wardrobe, I could do with one like that lol!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Really cute I have also made her where did you get the idea of the clothes from?


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just absolutely cute..cute and cute...love her..!! Great work...!!!!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats perfection


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

She is such a cute doll, I love that she is so child-friendly too!


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

I couldn't resist I just picked up your Polly and Kate Dollytime patterns. Not sure when I will get the chance to create them but they are now on my 'to do' list! Thanks for sharing your delightful dolls


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Such a sweet little doll - and so lucky to have such an extensive wardrobe!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

She would be any little girl's treasure - and a wardrobe for all seasons! Congratulations.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

@ Lady Beckett, the pattern for Polly and Kate are exceptional! I look forward to knitting these precious dolls in the near future!


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

Your dolls are fabulous! I make lots of animals - and would love your pattern to try to make your doll! Where is it from?thanks


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow you have done a awesome wonderful job
And so cute tooooooo !!!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Amazing,I love her.....as would any little girl.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

So sweet


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

very cute...need to try making a doll


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This little lady is quite the fashionista! What child wouldn't want to just grab her and play all day?! Well done!


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

You have done a fantastic job. What lovely clothes.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful dolls & clothes.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Any child would love to have one...


----------



## sallyokiel (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful. I have to get the pattern. They are so pretty. I have some new babies to knit for and this doll is perfect.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Hey I would love making these dolls if I was as good as you! Awesome! Keep making them...Bears and Dollytime dolls! I love them!


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

Love them, they look so cute


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

She is darling and what lovely clothes ! Any little girl would love her .


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

So cute,I love all the clothes and the doll!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute and she has a great wardrobe!


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Like the dolls.Looked up pattern.Seems like something that I could do. Was Hair hard to do? What yarn did u use?


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

toto said:


> Like the dolls.Looked up pattern.Seems like something that I could do. Was Hair hard to do? What yarn did u use?


Where did you find it?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Ohhhh, they are sooooh adorable!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Typsknits said:


> Really cute I have also made her where did you get the idea of the clothes from?


I wanted her to have more than one dress but not the same design so I went on line and looked in pattern books to find small designs that would be suitable and used them to make "new" dresses. Just use your imagination and you open a whole new world of possibilities! 
Besides, I'm to cheap to buy any new patterns!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Love your doll and all the clothes. They would make some little girl happy. You did a good job designing and knitting them.


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I always love a good doll, of course had to buy your pattern but wondered I love the first dress with the scallops, do you have a pattern for this???Didn't see any in your etsy shop.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry, these aren't my patterns. I found them at Dollytime.com. I'll send the pattern for the scallopes PM just as soon as I can find it. I'll start looking now.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

She is one gorgeous and beautifully dressed doll!


----------



## sallyokiel (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, I will go to her website and buy. Can't wait to make a doll. Keep knitting lovely things!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute and what a great wardrobe


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW, thank you love all your outfits, you are truly talented, and again thanks for sharing, I think I can handle this little doll...had to buy some, my bad...


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome work. My DH was even admiring your work. He said you have done a mighty fine job. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

etsy.com


----------



## kishmet daniel (May 16, 2011)

adorable


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

so cute fantastic job


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Such a sweet, well-dressed dolly.

Momma Osa


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have that pattern... She is so cute and her fashions are adorable!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Adorable! My grand niece would love her! Is the pattern for her and her clothes available?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You've been very busy. Love the doll and all her stylish clothes.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

This doll is so sweet


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

Just beautiful. I have always loved dolls.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Very sweet....and so very well-dressed!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You did a great job with her.. I would love to have a little girl to knit for... I am sure as the grand kids start to multiply I'll have my chance.. its all in the timing...LOL


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

lovely work.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love her and everyone of her outfits. really good job.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. Such sweet faces. Your outfits are lovely.....any patterns available?


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww I need one of these little GoldieLocks for my Three Bears!


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello, there all lovely


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very cute doll!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

How prescious!


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

Wow...those sre grest


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I've been making toys for quite a while. I love making dolls and then designing fashions for them. This is a Dollytime doll.


Ok I give up where can I buy your doll pattern with cloes. I am haveing a ball knitting dolls for my great nices. Am doing some to put away waiting on my daughter to give me that grand daughter to give them too. Might have to wait for the grandson to give her to me. One way or the other I am make them for furture girl family members.
Bell


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job... I have the pattern but haven't had a chance to make one yet...still on my list


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

bell said:


> LadyBecket said:
> 
> 
> > I've been making toys for quite a while. I love making dolls and then designing fashions for them. This is a Dollytime doll.
> ...


You can find her patterns on Etsy her shop is called Dolly Time 
www.etsy.com/shop/dollytime#
I just purchased mine yesterday and the patterns are wonderful!


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love her clothes!!!!


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Dolls and outfits are lovely. Great imagination. Ann


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful doll and clothes. I bought a few Dollytime patterns, but haven't had a chance to make them yet. Thank you for posting the photos. You're an inspiration!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

What a cutie pie--her different outfits make her even more special!!


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Love them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh she is so pretty. and her outfits also.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

very impressive, you are truly talented.


----------



## Annie347 (Jun 3, 2012)

she is so cute. You have done a great job. I love dollies and adore making them. Yours are so huggable to borrow a bear adjective.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

She's beautiful, and what lovely clothes.

Dollytime is one of my favorite Etsy shops!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/dollytime#

I love her bunny patterns too...


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

These are adorable. rlmayknit


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I am on my second doll by Dollytime. I can't find my buttons so she is on hold till I find something for eyes or will buy black felt for a 'flat eye'

I love how Wendy Phillips writes such clear directions. Her patterns are always worth the price.

You sure did a wonderful job on the doll and clothing.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

She is adorable and what a wardrobe. What is the link to purchase your patterns?


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

what doll is that from dollytime? looked on there and didn't see her. was she easy to do? thank you


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

alwilda said:


> what doll is that from dollytime? looked on there and didn't see her. was she easy to do? thank you


I picked up the Polly and Kate doll patterns as I think it could be Polly.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

She is adorable and what a wardrobe. What is the link to purchase your patterns?
Sorry. I should always read through the comments before I ask a question. But I did want to tell you thanks for sharing.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Jenna said:


> alwilda said:
> 
> 
> > what doll is that from dollytime? looked on there and didn't see her. was she easy to do? thank you
> ...


i think yours is cuter then the pattern.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Just perfect and the clothes are wonderful. Really nice knitting.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely doll and outfits


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

these are wonderful & i mean perfectly done you are very talented you should consider selling for Christmas bet you would get alot of buyers!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of yarn did you use for the body of the doll?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine is LULU but she doesn't look much like her. I love all of the Dollytime dolls and make different hair and faces on all of them. No two alike. It's nice to make what suits you and makes you happy.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

Just picked up the materials I'll need to start my first doll. It could be a while before she's ready as my knitting skills are not as sharp as my crocheting. 
I look forward to making her and 'dressing' her up


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Just adorable.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope you all will post pictures of your dolls as well. Please, I do not own these patterns, I have nothing to do with Dollytime.com, it is just where I purchased my patterns from. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-93537-1.html Is the one who posted hers first. And she made hers more like the originals. Her's are great!!


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

I showed my 5 year old daughter your pics, this was our conversation.
"ohhhhhh that's so adorable! Mommy are you going to make me one?"
"Baby, Mommy isn't that talented............. yet"
She might be twenty years old by the time I give it a go but that is ok. I can keep them! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so cute


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Judy,

I don't know how I could have missed this post! Better late than never. I had seen the doll, but some of her clothes are new to me. I love all the little details such as the scallop on the pink dress, appliques, ribbons, etc. They are all so precious!

Your best knitting buddy, Kimmy


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have made the dolls 3 times...I just have to figure out how to 
Put my photos of them up!


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful doll and beautiful wardrobe. Your work is esquisite.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I just looked at the pictures for about the 10th time and she still is really cute. What type of yarn did ya use and what color. And where did ya say ya got the clothes patterns? Just here and there on the computer? Thanks


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

She is delightful,i love her clothes.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

They are all gorgeous and you have done a wonderful job


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, Just saw this message - I got to a link that provided the pattern for doll with clothes and I can't really remember where - but I know I got it for free on line...as for yarn, cheap yarn that comes in bulk! Like an acrylic you get at either Michael's or AC Moore...even leftover yarn from another pattern! Thanks for your kind compliments!


----------



## figueras-sketa (May 18, 2013)

Could you pls share your pattern plsssssssssssssss.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful dollies, so sweet. Wonderful job LadyBecket!
Love all the clothes you made for them.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I've been making toys for quite a while. I love making dolls and then designing fashions for them. This is a Dollytime doll.


Pretty doll


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

So cute, love all her little outfits.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So sorry my reception dropped in and out


----------

